# Zenit ad un passo da Manolas e Paredes



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2017)

Ultim'ora _*Di Marzio*_: Roma e Zenit avrebbero trovato l'accordo per il trasferimento in Russia di Manolas e Paredes, per la modica cifra di 65 mln. S'attendono aggiornamenti.


----------



## antonio92 (24 Giugno 2017)

Che peccato vedere un fuoriclasse come paredes finire in Russia


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Giugno 2017)

Assurdo. Mi sembra strano finché non vedo le ufficialità non ci credo. La Roma si sta seriamente candidando al quinto posto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Giugno 2017)

Contento perché dopo salah perdono altri due campioni.. però che spreco! Andare in Russia..mah


----------



## Love (24 Giugno 2017)

chi sa dopo la roma come si muoverà...manolas paredes e salah sono perdite importanti...soprattutto il primo e il terzo...da come li sostituiscono si capirà cosa vogliono fare l'anno prossimo...senza dimenticare che hanno preso di francesco che è una scommessa e hanno perso totti che dentro lo spogliatoio era importantissimo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> chi sa dopo la roma come si muoverà...manolas paredes e salah sono perdite importanti...soprattutto il primo e il terzo...da come li sostituiscono si capirà cosa vogliono fare l'anno prossimo...senza dimenticare che hanno preso di francesco che è una scommessa e hanno perso totti che dentro lo spogliatoio era importantissimo.



il posto di manolas verrà preso da rudiger, poi come panchinaro hanno preso il centrale messicano spacca gambe


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Giugno 2017)

Rudiger è il + scarso della vecchia retroguardia
vale solo per la sua prestanza fisica ma per il resto


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Contento perché dopo salah perdono altri due campioni.. però che spreco! Andare in Russia..mah



Certo che la Roma è presa veramente male. Stanno vendendo tutto il vendibile e faranno scommesse, noi ne dobbiamo veramente approfittare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Giugno 2017)

Grande opera di rafforzamento della Roma, DiFrancesco faceva meglio a restare a Sassuolo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Giugno 2017)

La solita Rometta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Assurdo. Mi sembra strano finché non vedo le ufficialità non ci credo. La Roma si sta seriamente candidando al quinto posto.



secondo me i loro conti sono scandalosi e il nuovo ds per sistemarli non ha altra scelta che vendere i prezzi pregiati.


----------



## neoxes (24 Giugno 2017)

Squadra con un monte ingaggi da paura, che non vince nulla da secoli, che non fa strada nelle coppe e che ha un fatturato poco superiore a quello del Sassuolo. Ovvio che ci siano buchi enormi...


----------



## Djerry (24 Giugno 2017)

C'è anche un discorso di ingaggi e di costi da calmierare, Manolas si avvicinava al rinnovo ed avrebbe chiesto cifre insostenibili, Salah di fronte a 50 milioni lo cedo immediatamente visto che è un giocatore istintivo non evoluto di pensiero e sbaglia troppe scelte, Paredes non era imprescindibile nelle rotazioni e francamente quest'anno ha un po' deluso anche un estimatore come me.

Ora bisogna vedere di questi circa 110 milioni quanti vanno a ripianare il buco e quanti ad investire sul mercato da luglio. Prima di darli per spacciati dobbiamo aspettare di vedere a cosa porta la furbizia e la competenza indubbia di Monchi, che difficilmente spende più di 15 milioni per un giocatore ma che altrettanto difficilmente li spende male.


----------



## Mic (24 Giugno 2017)

Quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto Leo Paredes in rossonero.........


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora _*Di Marzio*_: Roma e Zenit avrebbero trovato l'accordo per il trasferimento in Russia di Manolas e Paredes, per la modica cifra di 65 mln. S'attendono aggiornamenti.



Fuori: Manolas, Paredes, Salah
Dentro: Moreno, Pellegrini, Berardi 

L'idea penso sara' questa.


----------



## Pitermilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora _*Di Marzio*_: Roma e Zenit avrebbero trovato l'accordo per il trasferimento in Russia di Manolas e Paredes, per la modica cifra di 65 mln. S'attendono aggiornamenti.



Oltre a questi due, hanno preso anche Driussi a 15 milioni. È vero che la Roma a noi non avrebbe mai venduto, ma vedere quei tre giocatori (tutti nel pieno della carriera ed anzi non ancora sbocciati totalmente) andare in un campionato di scappati di casa, mette tristezza. Farei a cambio oggi stesso tra il nostro mercato e quello dello Zenit, con l'aggiunta di Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora _*Di Marzio*_: Roma e Zenit avrebbero trovato l'accordo per il trasferimento in Russia di Manolas e Paredes, per la modica cifra di 65 mln. S'attendono aggiornamenti.



Monchi sta semplicemente facendo quello per cui è stato ingaggiato. Ne più, ne meno.
Comunque meglio per noi, con un paio di giocatori importanti potremmo anche fregarli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2017)

Grande Rometta


----------



## Schism75 (24 Giugno 2017)

Avevo letto di Manolas valutato 30 milioni. Follia non provarci nemmeno. E comunque se eravamo disposti a spendere 50 per keita e biglia, a maggior raggiorne folle non spenderne 60 (ma credo che saranno 45) per questi 2. Manolas è tra i top 3 difensori mondiali in questo momento. Va via e noi non ci proviamo. Mah.


----------



## juventino (24 Giugno 2017)

Prima di cantare vittoria aspetterei di vedere i sostituti: Salah e Manolas sono perdite importanti, ma sono perfettamente sostituibili. Paredes poi non riesco davvero a comprendere come possiate definirlo come una perdita grave visto che è stato uno dei giocatori più deludenti della scorsa stagione romanista.


----------



## ralf (24 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prima di cantare vittoria aspetterei di vedere i sostituti: Salah e Manolas sono perdite importanti, ma sono perfettamente sostituibili. Paredes poi non riesco davvero a comprendere come possiate definirlo come una perdita grave visto che è stato uno dei giocatori più deludenti della scorsa stagione romanista.



In campionato non ha fatto granchè, ma in Europa League è stato a mani basse il migliore della Roma.


----------



## Heaven (24 Giugno 2017)

Avere Mancini come allenatore ha i suoi pregi...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Giugno 2017)

con Paredes non è che perdono chissà che...
In difesa hanno Rudiger e Fazio che sono un duo completo e tosto... e sicuramente prenderanno altro.
In mezzo hanno preso Pellegrini (che rabbia!) e anche lì qualcos'altro faranno.
Salah lo sostituiscono con Berardi o Suso e sono sulle tracce di un esterno sx.

Non vi preoccupate della Roma: ogni hanno vende ma si rinforza bene...


----------



## antonio92 (24 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> In campionato non ha fatto granchè, ma in Europa League è stato a mani basse il migliore della Roma.



In campionato, quando è partito titolare, ha sempre fatto strabene (vedi Juventus ), solo da subentrato ha fatto male. Se salta fuori che è costato allo zenit 25 MLN mi strappo i capelli, altro che biglia, questo è un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Giugno 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Avere Mancini come allenatore ha i suoi pregi...



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2017)

Se vengono ceduti e la cifra è quella per me è un furto dello Zenit.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Giugno 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Avevo letto di Manolas valutato 30 milioni. Follia non provarci nemmeno. E comunque se eravamo disposti a spendere 50 per keita e biglia, a maggior raggiorne folle non spenderne 60 (ma credo che saranno 45) per questi 2. Manolas è tra i top 3 difensori mondiali in questo momento. Va via e noi non ci proviamo. Mah.



sicuramente la Roma li svende a una sua diretta concorrente...


----------



## Love (24 Giugno 2017)

il pacchetto fa la differenza...singolarmente magari avrebbero fruttato di più...soprattutto manolas secondo me...e cmq sento dire 50mln per biglia keita perchè non 60mln per questi due...perchè semplicente la roma li avrebbe ceduti solo per una cifra vicino agli 80 secondo me in italia...e 80mln per manolas e paredes con tutto il rispetto non li avrei spesi.


----------



## ralf (24 Giugno 2017)

Il sito russo Sportbox.ru conferma le cifre, 63 milioni totali, 35+2 di bonus per Manolas e 28 mln Paredes.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Giugno 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Avere Mancini come allenatore ha i suoi pregi...



quando lo dicevamo anche qua, c'era gente che lo schifava. 

allenatore discutibile, ma non si può dire che non pretenda un certo mercato. 
montella invece insiste per i suoi feticci viola. 

cmq che spreco di talento andare a svernare in russia.  
1-2 stagioni e torneranno nel calcio che conta, dubito facciano come witsel.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quando lo dicevamo anche qua, c'era gente che lo schifava.
> 
> allenatore discutibile, ma non si può dire che non pretenda un certo mercato.
> montella invece insiste per i suoi feticci viola.
> ...


Qui abbiamo preso Musacchio, eh.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Il sito russo Sportbox.ru conferma le cifre, 63 milioni totali, 35+2 di bonus per Manolas e 28 mln Paredes.



Un affare, due giocatori senza cervello che non arriveranno da nessuna parte.

Adesso la Roma ha 100 mln da spendere, prenderà 6-7 giocatori validi (due sono Kasdorp e Seri, adesso sì che possono prenderlo).


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Giugno 2017)

Onestamente mi lascia un po' perplesso la scelta di Manolas di andarsene in Russia, visto che l'estate scorsa si parlava addirittura di un interesse del Barcellona che ne avrebbe parlato con la Roma nell'affare Vermaelen: difensivamente parlando può benissimo rientrare nella top 10 mondiale, dispone inoltre di buone doti atletiche e in particolare di uno scatto non indifferente per un ragazzo con quel fisico; mi sembra invece che abbia qualche problema nella gestione della palla e un carattere non proprio "conciliante" - se non erro nello spogliatoio della Roma lo si rimproverava anche di avere una soglia del dolore molto bassa.
Un peccato vederlo andare a giocare in un campionato minore: mi sarebbe piaciuto tantissimo vederlo in coppia con Alessio ma come hanno detto altri utenti chissà quali cifre ci avrebbero chiesto per lasciarcelo prendere!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un affare, due giocatori senza cervello che non arriveranno da nessuna parte.
> 
> Adesso la Roma ha 100 mln da spendere, prenderà 6-7 giocatori validi (due sono Kasdorp e Seri, adesso sì che possono prenderlo).


Sì, intanto Manolas rappresentava tutta la fase difensiva, già abbastanza ridicola, della Rometta, che ha subito la bellezza di 38 goal in 38 gare. Noi, invece, abbiamo la miglior difesa del campionato (anche così, senza Conti), dopo la Juventus.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2017)

La Rometta


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, intanto Manolas rappresentava tutta la fase difensiva, già abbastanza ridicola, della Rometta, che ha subito la bellezza di 38 goal in 38 gare. Noi, invece, abbiamo la miglior difesa del campionato (anche così, senza Conti), dopo la Juventus.



Manolas che faceva? Ma l'hai seguito quest'anno? 
Tra i peggiori della Roma!
Manolas è uguale identico a Mexes... stesso potenziale, stessa testa...


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Manolas che faceva? Ma l'hai seguito quest'anno?
> Tra i peggiori della Roma!
> Manolas è uguale identico a Mexes... stesso potenziale, stessa testa...


Ma infatti, stagione appena sufficiente.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Manolas che faceva? Ma l'hai seguito quest'anno?
> Tra i peggiori della Roma!
> Manolas è uguale identico a Mexes... stesso potenziale, stessa testa...



I voti lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano.. ma anche quest' anno Manolas ha avuto una media superiore al 6 sulla gazzetta.
Ed è sempre stato cosi, oltretutto era anche penalizzato dal fatto che giocava sulla destra in una difesa a 3.

Non è stata la sua migliore stagione, ma è stato comunque tra i migliori dell' intero campionato.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Giugno 2017)

Manolas come Mexes? Ma non credo proprio. Difensivamente e a livello di velocità di recupero è 3 spanne sopra a Filippa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un affare, due giocatori senza cervello che non arriveranno da nessuna parte.
> 
> Adesso la Roma ha 100 mln da spendere, prenderà 6-7 giocatori validi (due sono Kasdorp e Seri, adesso sì che possono prenderlo).



se non sbaglio la Roma ha un buco di 70 milioni da coprire, quindi dubito fortemente che tutti i soldi vengano reinvestiti sul mercato. Volendo metterci i 20 milioni della qualificazione diretta alla CL secondo me ha circa 60 milioni da investire. Il problema è che nel mercato attuale noi con 60 milioni non è semplicissimo completare una rosa sostituendo gente come Salah e Manolas.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un affare, due giocatori senza cervello che non arriveranno da nessuna parte.
> 
> Adesso la Roma ha 100 mln da spendere, prenderà 6-7 giocatori validi (due sono Kasdorp e Seri, adesso sì che possono prenderlo).


Spenderanno , si e no, 30 milioni.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Manolas come Mexes? Ma non credo proprio. Difensivamente e a livello di velocità di recupero è 3 spanne sopra a Filippa.



Riguarda Mexes con la maglia della Roma 

Sono due difensori forti, ma a causa delle scarse qualità mentali non sono arrivati (e nel caso di Manolas non arriverà mai) al top. 
Basta guardare la stagione di Fazio e Rudiger rispetto al greco. 

Giocatore che mi ha deluso davvero molto. 

Paredes? Lo considero il fratello scarso di Zielinski. 
Pellegrini al suo posto è un salto di qualità notevole


----------



## antonio92 (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Riguarda Mexes con la maglia della Roma
> 
> Sono due difensori forti, ma a causa delle scarse qualità mentali non sono arrivati (e nel caso di Manolas non arriverà mai) al top.
> Basta guardare la stagione di Fazio e Rudiger rispetto al greco.
> ...



paredes con zielinski non c' entra nulla, uno è un regista, l'altro una mezzala. Pellegrini, anche lui mezzala,non va a sostituire paredes, il sostituto di paredes è Seri.


----------

